# New from Calgary



## DH930 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, my name is Dai. I live in NW Calgary.

I'm here to get some resources on local talents and perhaps one day to own a metal lathe and can help someone else. I'm in the process of restoring a 1940s Walker Turner 900 drill press. I have disassemble and re-assemble the drill but to find that the spindle is wobbling. I know this is my first post, however, I wanted to see if there is anyone local to me with a metal lathe that would like to help. I needed to check and see if the drill spindle is straight and true. And of course I can pay with cash, beers, wine, or hard liquor. 

Thanks,
Dai


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 20, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 20, 2020)

Greetings from NW Calgary Dai.


----------



## Bradells (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi Dai,

Greetings from a currently SE but will be a NW in a few weeks!


Brad


----------



## Janger (Jul 21, 2020)

HI Dai!
Welcome.
Why do you think the spindle is wobbly exactly? Typical problem with drill presses is getting the chuck mated to the spindle/taper straight. Is the taper wobbly or the chuck? You need 3 posts before you can post pictures and pictures always help. 
John


----------



## DH930 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for warm welcomes and greetings.

Janger, I am also suspected the chuck mount on the spindle is the problem because it seems slightly bulged from what appeared to be hammering from previous owner. This can be easily fixed with a metal lathe by shaved that bulges out. While on the lathe, it can be checked to see if there is any other problem on the spindle. I want to make sure that it is not the spindle deformity so I don't have to source a replacement on Ebay. The chuck is brand new so I am not suspecting that the chuck mounting hole is the problem.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Janger (Jul 21, 2020)

Dai - we can put your spindle on my lathe if you like - other forum members might be closer to home in the NW so if anybody else wants to put their hand up.... ?


----------



## Hruul (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DH930 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you for the offer John, where are you located in Calgary?


----------



## Crosche (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello Dai,

A belated welcome to the forum. I am in NW Calgary as well, so if you need a hand with something or care to check out my shop just give me a shout.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## DH930 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi Chad, please see my new post on my project help needed. Thanks.


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2020)

I see Chad is giving you a hand. Good stuff. I'm way down south anyway.


----------

